# OEM fog light install



## Sharkman51 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, 
I installed my OEM fog lamps this weekend, didn't have to take the bumper off and only had to jack the car up. i have everything installed except for the power connector. i saw fuse 48 on the engine bay fuse box is for the fog lamps but does anyone know when you pull up the fuse box the 3 "block connections under neath" what one it plugs into and where "48" is located, i've tried searching on the web but found nothing, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are two of the better Driving/Fog light threads although the pics are now gone.

Eco Cruze Fog Light Install--Warning: Lots of pics!!


How-To: Install Fog Lights WITHOUT Removing Front Bumper


----------

